# Lost Paddle Boulder Creek



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

About where in the creek did you lose it? That might help locate it.

I just walked the creek from just past Foothills to 30th and Arapahoe at lunch today and did not see any paddles.

just one running shoe... LOL


----------



## david c (Sep 12, 2009)

*playpark to 30th St. - No paddle*

Didn't see it yesterday


----------



## baileyseb327 (May 12, 2015)

Lost it up just below the elephant buttress rapid. I swam a little above the lowhead dam and the stream-wide strainer.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Just ran everything between 4-mile and 30th street this weekend, and didn't see your paddle. Will keep an eye out this week.


----------

